# Pizza Hut



## gewatts (Feb 24, 2010)

You probably all know this already. We've just started carb counting and have promised to take the kids to Pizza Hut at the weekend. I've just been on the website and they have complete nutritional info for all their food. So impressed. Counting the carbs will be so easy!


----------



## Kei (Feb 24, 2010)

That's good to know.  We hardly ever eat out, but DH went into Burger King the other day and they have little leaflets with all their carb counts, etc. on.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 24, 2010)

Pizza Hut is great in that it also has an amazing diet drink selection. 

Diet Pepsi
Pepsi Max
7up Free
Robinson's NAS Squash (Orange, AND Apple & Blackcurrant)
Milk.

As fast food chains go, I'm very impressed. Also, Nando's and Subway both have online nutritional values, with Nando's in particular having a food calculator, so you can add up what you're having in a meal


----------



## bev (Feb 24, 2010)

Hope you have a lovely time and remember that pizza is hard to get right. Do you ever do a split dose or is it still early days - sorry I cant remember how long your daughter has been diagnosed? If you want to see how people dose for pizza - look on the food/carbs thread and you can see what we all did!Bev


----------



## gewatts (Feb 25, 2010)

Not been told about split doses. Katie has been dxd for nearly 4 yrs but we've only just moved to 3 injections a day and carb counting at tea time. We are doing her injection straight after her tea incase she doesn't eat everything on her plate!


----------

